# T-Bol end of cycle is the s**t



## GMO (Feb 10, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I am on the final week of my cycle and I still feel like a million f**king dollars.  My last test inject was nearly two weeks ago, yet my strength and stamina are through the roof thanks to the 60mg of T-bol I've been taking for the last 5 weeks.  I have continued to make strength gains every single week of my cycle.  I've done both winny and anavar to conclude cycles in the past, but this t-bol has been the s**t!  I have leaned out a bit, I'm more vascular and I haven't lost a single pound.  F**K YEAH!

Today was one of my best days lifting out of my whole cycle...just wanted to share this with my bros...


----------



## XYZ (Feb 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> Just wanted to say that I am on the final week of my cycle and I still feel like a million f**king dollars. My last test inject was nearly two weeks ago, yet my strength and stamina are through the roof thanks to the 60mg of T-bol I've been taking for the last 5 weeks. I have continued to make strength gains every single week of my cycle. I've done both winny and anavar to conclude cycles in the past, but this t-bol has been the s**t! I have leaned out a bit, I'm more vascular and I haven't lost a single pound. F**K YEAH!
> 
> Today was one of my best days lifting out of my whole cycle...just wanted to share this with my bros...


 
Cool, you know that the "PCT Crash" doesn't happen until about 4-6 weeks AFTER your last injection so you SHOULD still feel good.

What's with T-Bol and people on this site?  It's like everyone here loves it?


----------



## CG (Feb 10, 2011)

CT said:


> Cool, you know that the "PCT Crash" doesn't happen until about 4-6 weeks AFTER your last injection so you SHOULD still feel good.
> 
> What's with T-Bol and people on this site?  It's like everyone here loves it?


The leaner versoin of dbol if I'm correct.. what's not to love?


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## XYZ (Feb 10, 2011)

The leaner version of Dbol is for girls.  I don't love girl gear.


----------



## GMO (Feb 10, 2011)

CT said:


> The leaner version of Dbol is for girls.  I don't love girl gear.



In 10mg + dosages it causes virilization in women.  How exactly is it girl gear?

It just has a different purpose than D-bol.  D-bol bulks you, T-bol leans you out similar to EQ and Winny in my experience.  Different AAS for different goals...

Come on CT...why so harsh?


----------



## MDR (Feb 10, 2011)

Never understood the obsession with T-bol, either.  I tried it when I was younger, and I don't see what the big attraction is.  Very weak drug, IMHO.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 10, 2011)

I too am on the T-bol (1st time I'm trying it).  At the end of my 2nd week and although my weight is not increasing like it did on the Dbol, I do find a significant increase in strength that I attribute to the Tbol.  I used to Dbol to kickstart 1st 5 weeks of my cycle and now with the Tbol I still have 3 more weeks to go at 60mg ED and it seems obvious to me the East Germans knew what they were doing lol.  My weight dropped slightly since the Dbol days I look a lot better now in regards to a hard sculpted look.  Tbol has my vote for a quality oral.  Of course, the Test E and EQ could have a factor in this too but there have been positive changes since I started the Tbol.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> In 10mg + dosages it causes virilization in women. How exactly is it girl gear?
> 
> It just has a different purpose than D-bol. D-bol bulks you, T-bol leans you out similar to EQ and Winny in my experience. Different AAS for different goals...
> 
> Come on CT...why so harsh?


 
Several of the former East German female olympic athletes have actually had sex change operations due in large part to the Tbol effects on their systems.  Non-East German women didn't stand a chance in those swimming events, lol.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> In 10mg + dosages it causes virilization in women. How exactly is it girl gear?
> 
> It just has a different purpose than D-bol. D-bol bulks you, T-bol leans you out similar to EQ and Winny in my experience. Different AAS for different goals...
> 
> Come on CT...why so harsh?


 

There are just much better options in my opinion.  It's not as strong as a-50 or dbol, doesn't cut up like winstrol, anavar or halo.  WTF does is do better than any of those orals.....no much I can think of.

It's just my opinion, if you like it, knock your socks off.


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 10, 2011)

i think it a good choice if your proned to gyno and cant take dbol and its cheaper then var and it wont wont dry your joints out like winny but  with that said we  all react different to certain compounds  so nice to have tbols around as another tool in the tool box


----------



## TwisT (Feb 10, 2011)

Glad to hear it went well for you buddy.

-T


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for sharing. I am waiting for my Tbol to be delivered... can't wait.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 10, 2011)

It's not on my list of things I can't wait to try, but I'm sure I'll get around to finishing a cycle with it eventually. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

